# Intermittent Access is Denied Error



## Fr33dan (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi,

So let me first start off saying I'm not the expert on the problem. I work next to someone who has been complaining constantly about how his computer will give him some kind of "Access is Denied" error on one of his network drives almost every time he uses it. Other network drives on the same server work. Because it can be fixed by rebooting, the IT person has filed it as low priority / given up on fixing it but I would really like to shut him up but I can't find the answer in google. His computer is Windows 2000 SP4 and the server is Windows NT 4.0.

Thanks in Advance,
Joseph

Edit: It happened again and I was able to get the actual error message. "H:\DIST is not accessible
The specified network name is no longer available"


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

even if you found an answer you wouldn't be able to implement it without the network admin.

first thing I would do is pipe the logon script to a file so I could review the error when the drive is attempted to be mapped.

it could also be due to the vintage hardware/OS you are running. NT and 2000 are 10+ years old.


----------



## Fr33dan (Oct 24, 2011)

I've gotten permission to enact any fix since the admin does not want to deal with it.

I'll set it up to do that when he gets into work tomorrow. But would that be the place to find the error given it works right after boot? It's all subsequent connections that have the potential to fail.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

What exactly do you mean by "subsequent connections"?

So somewhere later when access is when you get the access denied?

review the share. should be unlimited
review licensing. enough CALS for everyone to connect to the server at the same time?


----------



## Fr33dan (Oct 24, 2011)

When the computer starts he is able to access H: without issue. He'll do some work normally on the drive. Go do something on another computer for awhile, and when he comes back it will not work. He claims he is not always gone long enough for the computer to go to sleep when it messes up.

The admin checked the licensing and server configurations so we're pretty sure it's related to the client machine.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

If the user uses two other machines than this one does it happen?

User is logging into two machines at the same time by the sounds of it. Perhaps you have map delete commands in the logon script that makes the first logon session disconnect the mapped drive.


----------



## Fr33dan (Oct 24, 2011)

This computer uses a different username that has full access to server locations the normal users do not. This is why I know permissions are not the issue cause this is the only user other than the admin with full access to all locations on the network.

The idea was multiple people would use this machine when they needed access but due to cut-backs he's the only one left (this is the only reason he uses two machines).


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

So you are saying this user is using two different account and its this admin type account that loses the H: mapping?

And you know for sure no one else is using this admin type account?
This user has other drives mapped and it only happens to H:?

Have this user logon via a DIFFERENT PC than the one with the disconnected H: and then have them go to another machine [again NOT using the pc that drops the connection] and see if when they come back the h: is still connected.

Point here is to pinpoint the issue to just this machine.

You have double checked the power savings on the network card is disabled, correct?


----------

